# Extradition for an Unpaid $50 fine?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello,

I am on a fact finding mission for a friend. Her significant other was arrested by the local PD for an unpaid $50 from Massachusetts for something that happened in the 1980's. This was not a result of traffic stop or anything of the sort...the local PD was sent to the person's home. The significant other was told that MA wanted the local PD to extradite the person to settle the fine/bench warrant/whatever IN PERSON.

I know counties in this state that will not go pick up offenders in the next county for $50, much less 1200 miles away. I can not fathom why MA would incur the expenses of traveling to the Southeast to pick up someone for this amount of money, especially in the age of wire transfers, electronic debits and credit cards.

Have any of you seen this situation in your experience? Something is not adding up, to me, and I want to make sure that my friend is not believing a line of BS. I would greatly appreciate any insight anyone could offer.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

It sounds to me like you aren't getting the full story...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

There is not a DA in the Commonwealth that would approve a 1200 mile trip for 50 bucks. Someone is not telling the truth. Most states won't even go pick up and hold someone if the penalty does not carry at least a one year jail sentence.

1200 miles, hmmm I am guessing it's more along the lines of a felony (rape, murder, armed robbery etc...) It's not a bench warrant that's for sure.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

I ran a vehicle the other day, the registered owner had a warrant from Georgia for fishing without a license fail to pay a fine. By the time the info came back on my computer he was long gone. The NCIC hit stated extraditable, I was curious so I called the sheriffs department about it. They stated they would send someone up if we had him in custody. I told them that I did not. I called the guy who had a warrant for him. He informed me he paid the fine, he stated he was going to call them and take care of it. The next day I checked and the warrant was gone.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

spd722 said:


> I ran a vehicle the other day, the registered owner had a warrant from Georgia for fishing without a license fail to pay a fine. By the time the info came back on my computer he was long gone. The NCIC hit stated extraditable, I was curious so I called the sheriffs department about it. They stated they would send someone up if we had him in custody. I told them that I did not. I called the guy who had a warrant for him. He informed me he paid the fine, he stated he was going to call them and take care of it. The next day I checked and the warrant was gone.


Georgia must have money to burn or it was one hell of a fine.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I had a similar situation an NCIC hit. I was working the desk and ran a listing for an officer with an NCIC hit. I called Texas DPS and asked if they were willing to extradite, the Trooper responded in a deep southern twang "Son, we _always_ extradite".

Lesson to outlaws : don't commit a crime in Texas.

I've had places as close as Pennsylvania and New Jersey refuse extradition on felonies!

Also, I do believe we are not getting the whole story on this post. No one would send an officer 1200 miles on a $50 infraction.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I concur with the above posts, your friend is leaving out some important facts. I suggest you conduct another *"fact finding mission"* on your friend's story.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Extradition is a crazy system. While one guy on here has had Georgia extradite for a fishing violation, I just had Georgia refuse extradition for a cocaine trafficking charge. Just sent a guy back to Colorado for a phony check. I think it all depends on what side of the bed the particular person in the state issuing the warrant wakes up on the particular day it's issued.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

spd722 said:


> I ran a vehicle the other day, the registered owner had a warrant from Georgia for fishing without a license fail to pay a fine. By the time the info came back on my computer he was long gone. The NCIC hit stated extraditable, I was curious so I called the sheriffs department about it. They stated they would send someone up if we had him in custody. I told them that I did not. I called the guy who had a warrant for him. He informed me he paid the fine, he stated he was going to call them and take care of it. The next day I checked and the warrant was gone.


It's interesting you mention Georgia. I had a guy in custody for other charges and found out he had a kiddie touching warrant from Georgia. It said extridite on the warrant but when I called they said they wouldn't. Someone explain that one to me. And yes, the orig $50 story is a line of BS.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sometimes agencies will only extridite from states bordering the state that has the warrant is from would be my guess Rock. I've seen the mississippi river used as a reference point (will extridite east of....) on hits. Georgia keeps coming up, I had a guy that was wanted but the would not extridite him and maybe that is why he was hanging out in Maryland. 

Two sides to the story and the girlfriend is getting the version the boyfriend wants her to hear. The BS meter is going off.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I had a guy in our booking area once under arrest on local charges. NCIC revealed a warrant out of somewhere in FL, Broward, or Dade, I don't remember. Anyhow, the warrant was for Larceny by check at several WalMarts down there, with a total amount of under $250. 
The printout indicated they'd rendite. I knew they wouldn't for such a small amount, but I called them anyhow. Surprise! They said they would come up for him.
When we told the guy he was going to Florida he almost cried.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> I had a similar situation an NCIC hit. I was working the desk and ran a listing for an officer with an NCIC hit. I called Texas DPS and asked if they were willing to extradite, the Trooper responded in a deep southern twang "Son, we _always_ extradite".


We've been burned a few times when the clearinghouse holding the warrant said they would rendite, but the actual agency never showed for the hearing and the person was released.

One of our local residentially challenged fellows was arrested multiple times on a warrant from out of state (New Jersey I believe) but they never came to get him. He kept saying he was going to take a trip down there to clear things up; that was almost 10 years ago and I haven't seen him since, so maybe he did.



Killjoy said:


> Also, I do believe we are not getting the whole story on this post. No one would send an officer 1200 miles on a $50 infraction.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> Also, I do believe we are not getting the whole story on this post. No one would send an officer 1200 miles on a $50 infraction.


I agree.

Every time I've seen that done is because they're interested in the person specifically for something else, more serious.


----------



## LikeIt223 (Mar 1, 2008)

Rock said:


> It's interesting you mention Georgia. I had a guy in custody for other charges and found out he had a kiddie touching warrant from Georgia. It said extridite on the warrant but when I called they said they wouldn't. Someone explain that one to me. And yes, the orig $50 story is a line of BS.


Explanation= One less perv in the fine state of Georgia, One more in the Bay State.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Either Moonbees is lying or the person whos significant other is supposedly going to be extradited is lying. either way it's all a big steamy load of bullsh!t.


----------

